# 7 cubic foot chest freezer in Orem



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

GE 7 cubic foot chest freezer, 3 years old runs perfect and is energy efficient (~$30/yr in electricity to run).

$175 obo

I'll even throw on some excellent sport caught Alaska halibut or elk burger

801 885-2099


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Sold.


----------

